# Snow Blowing Pricing



## boxerman (Sep 26, 2010)

How much do you guys charge for snow blowing? I have someone that whats snow removal done and they go south for the winter and I live in Iowa and we usally get alot snow. I think they want to pay up front before they leave. And do you charge extra for salting. Should i charge flat rate. I'm new to this so would appreciate a little help. I don't have plow yet for my truck.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snowblower charges*

They want to pay you for the season and a lot depends on what equipment you have if any. how big the driveway is, and the seasonal snow fall as well.

You have not mentioned if anyone will be in the principal residence during their abssence and thats the other issue which will govern the cost of the service and whether it must be cleaned daily or weekly or monthly.

leonj


----------



## boxerman (Sep 26, 2010)

No one will be in the residence. They also have a sidewalk in front of their of the house. I have 24 in snow blower. I will probably just blow a path a width of car for the driveway. So people think someone is there. Side walks will have to be clear daily and salted.


----------



## LD4850 (Jun 5, 2005)

Why would you ask this in a "NON-Commercial" forum?


----------

